# Klawiatura dla klepacza

## sebas86

Dzisiaj będzie w ogóle zapytanie z czapy...

Jaką klawiaturę polecicie dla przeciętnego klepaczo-programisty? Do tej pory moim osobistym numerem jeden był Logitech UltraX Flat. Niestety obecnie model ten jest trudno dostępny i wygląda na to, że powoli jest wycofywany, a w sklepach najczęściej można spotykam się albo z jakimś szmelcem z wysokim skokiem albo wynalazki wzorowane na klawiaturach notebooków czyli np. Logitech Ultra Flat. Szczerze mówiąc nie mam też rozeznania czego warto obecnie oprócz wspomnianego modelu szukać...

Wyznacznikiem dla mnie jest rozmiar (ma być pełnowymiarowa, bez kompromisów w postaci mikroskopijnych rozmiarów klawiszy modyfikujących, upchniętych strzałek, itp.), ułożenie i rozmiar klawiszy oraz przyzwoita jakość.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mam dokładnie taki zestaw:

http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/Logitech_Cordless_Desktop_Comfort_Laser-1803/strona/5007.html

Tylko uwaga - ja mam jeszcze normalny ENTER - jak na screenach, potem pojawiły się z obciętym enterem wys 1 wiersza.

Chodzi od 2007, klawiatura na 2 alkalicznych R6 ciągnie około 3-4 miechów, myszka 4 tygodnie.

Zastrzeżeń co do jakosci brak, pisze się wygodnie.

Jedna wada: z 4 programowalnych przycisków dzialały od początku tylko 3, oddałem do reklamacji - wymiana, inny egzemplarz, ta sama wada.

Ale ogólnie nie przeszkadza mi to za bardzo.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja od pięciu lat używam klawiatury Logitech LX710, razem z myszką. O ile myszka jest średniej jakości (dwa razy już ją wymieniałem), o tyle klawiatura jest po prostu cudowna. Klawisze wciskają się miękko, przyjemnie klekoczą, a przycisk play/pause jest umieszczony pod kciukiem prawej ręki (która się znajduje na myszce). Klawiatura jest bardzo wygodna, trwała (w instrukcji jest napisane, że wytrzymuje milion wciśnięć klawiszy - u mnie wytrzymała już ponad 3 chyba) i energooszczędna (wymieniam bateria chyba raz na rok). Szczerze polecam, tutaj możesz kupić - http://allegro.pl/wygodna-klawiatura-myszka-laserowa-logitech-lx710-i1902107950.html.

----------

## SlashBeast

Gdybym mial wybrac, uzywal bym Logitech UltraX. Niski skok klawiszy, nie duza, cicha(!) i generalnie 'palce same po niej pisza'. Bez wodotryskow, ot, po prostu klawiatura.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Mi się wydaje, że klawiatura powinna być standardowa - na jakiej człowiek się uczy pisać bezwzrokowo, oraz taka, z którą możemy mieć styczność w innym, obcym zestawie. 

Klawisze powinny stawiać opór podczas wciskania klawisz - nie za duży, jednak dobrze jest czuć przeskok z wyciśniętej do wciśniętej pozycji o dość znacznym skoku.

Opinię taką wydaję na podstawie własnych spostrzeżeń - kiedy piszę w granicach 400-500 znaków na minutę.

Polecam taką

----------

## sebas86

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Mi się wydaje, że klawiatura powinna być standardowa - na jakiej człowiek się uczy pisać bezwzrokowo, oraz taka, z którą możemy mieć styczność w innym, obcym zestawie. 
> 
> Klawisze powinny stawiać opór podczas wciskania klawisz - nie za duży, jednak dobrze jest czuć przeskok z wyciśniętej do wciśniętej pozycji o dość znacznym skoku.

  W pełni się zgadzam, dla tego też szukam czegoś czym będę mógł zastąpić klawiaturę w pracy (mniej więcej taki układ jak na pierwszym zdjęciu: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1171?viewlocale=pl_PL, w dodatku aluminium przewodzi prąd i niemiło kopie jak się człowiek naelektryzuje  :Wink: ).

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Widzę wciąż te same typy. Chyba zostanę przy swoim UltraX Flat. Trochę kuszą modele ergonomiczne, ale musiałbym kupić dwie (do domu i pracy) aby w sensownym czasie się przyzwyczaić, ból przy używaniu laptopa byłby jeszcze większy, no i nie da się praktycznie z takiej klawiatury korzystać przy użyciu jednej ręki...

-- aktualizacja --

Chyba rzeczywiście czas Logitech UltraX dobiega końca:  *Komputronik wrote:*   

> Produkt z zapytania jest niestety wycofany ze sprzedaży i nie będzie dostępny już na naszym magazynie.

 Chyba będzie trzeba kupić ze dwie sztuki, póki można znaleźć je chociażby na Allegro...  :Confused: 

Szkoda, że wszędzie na siłę wprowadza się wireless i jakieś dziwne rozwiązania...

----------

## gryf

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Mi się wydaje, że klawiatura powinna być standardowa - na jakiej człowiek się uczy pisać bezwzrokowo, oraz taka, z którą możemy mieć styczność w innym, obcym zestawie. 
> 
> Klawisze powinny stawiać opór podczas wciskania klawisz - nie za duży, jednak dobrze jest czuć przeskok z wyciśniętej do wciśniętej pozycji o dość znacznym skoku.
> 
> Opinię taką wydaję na podstawie własnych spostrzeżeń - kiedy piszę w granicach 400-500 znaków na minutę.
> ...

 

Rzeczywiście, ta klawiatura daje radę, sam używam takiej w pracy. W domu mam niezniszczalną klawiaturę, którą kupiłem prawie dekadę temu – Logitech Internet Keyboard (Y-ST39).

----------

## lazy_bum

Dowolna mechaniczna. Kupujesz raz za 150USD i masz na całe życie (a w razie braku narzędzi można jej śmiało użyć jako młotka)… (—:

----------

## Crenshaw

-- aktualizacja --

Chyba rzeczywiście czas Logitech UltraX dobiega końca:  *Komputronik wrote:*   

> Produkt z zapytania jest niestety wycofany ze sprzedaży i nie będzie dostępny już na naszym magazynie.

 Chyba będzie trzeba kupić ze dwie sztuki, póki można znaleźć je chociażby na Allegro...  :Confused: 

Szkoda, że wszędzie na siłę wprowadza się wireless i jakieś dziwne rozwiązania...[/quote]

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard z wygladu jest podobna. Ma bardzo krotki skok.

----------

## sebas86

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Logitech Illuminated Keyboard z wygladu jest podobna. Ma bardzo krotki skok.

  Tak tylko kosztuje nie 70zł a 300zł i ma inny układ. Dorwałem jakąś Ultra Flat X na Allegro i w sumie jakość tej serii trochę podupadła lub jakiś słaby egzemplarz dostałem - głośniejszy i mniej przyjemny skok, a czy przeżyje maltretowanie przez kilka lat czas pokaże. No ale przynajmniej nie kopie prądem jak aluminiowe wynalazki Apple...  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

Ja pewnie mam ultra flat x z jednej z nowszych serii i nie jestem jakoś specjalnie zadowolony. Po roku jeden shift nie działa, ze 2 klawisze mają jakiś dziwny skok, więc zastanawiam się nad zmianą. Na klawiaturę mechaniczną chyba się jeszcze nie zdecyduję, póki co w oko wpadła mi Cherry Infinity, niemniej jednak chętnie rozważyłbym jakąś klawiaturę z podstawką pod nadgarstki. To, co denerwowało mnie zawsze w UltraX, to klawisze multimedialne - wszystkie identyczne, więc ciężko było bez patrzenia na klawiaturę (albo w nocy) trafić np. w przycisk do pogłośnienia. Dlatego kusi mnie, aby wziąć jakąś klawiaturę z podświetleniem (logitech illuminated - ale trochę droga, i jak na tę cenę, ponoć jakość nie powala), albo przynajmniej żeby klawisze funkcyjne były pogrupowane w intuicyjne grupy (sterowanie playerem, głośnością), coby po omacku łatwo było trafić. Może ktoś z Was mógłby polecić coś jeszcze?

----------

